# Mortising Tool HD for Sandbox Project



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

My kids wanted a sandbox and it so happens the Canadian Home Workshop - April edition had a nice little project in it which required mortise and tenon joints.

I have to admit they sort of scare me and I have never attempted this type of rock solid joint. I thought why not practise on this project and if I am off a little it is no big deal.

My wife had gone to Jasper for the weekend and I had the kids with me so off we went to BusyBee Tools for a mortiser I have had my eye on for a long time.

I picked up a nice Craftex and it is 110 volt drawing 8.5 amps on a 1/2 HP motor. I bought the extra bit set from 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8.


Next we headed over to Windsor Plywood and picked up a sheet of 1/2" and 3/4" Baltic Birch plywood along with a few 3/8 dowels and some cedar for the rails (2x4) and posts (4x4).

Got all the mortise and tenon cuts done and enjoyed using my new tool. It sure makes it easy to cut the mortises now that I have this machine.

All I have left to is drill the 4x4 out for the 3/8 threaded rod and then sand it down and spray on a few coats of lacquer.

I might aslo add I had agreat helper holding the vacuum hose while I was mortising today  I can assure I am not forcing him to help me he insisted when I came into the hosue for dinner and said he wanted to help me before we ate. To say the least it warmed my heart to see my son wanting to spend time in Dad's workshop makng sawdust.:thank_you2:


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice score on the mortiser Dan. Extra points for having the kids to run interference for you while your wife was away....
Do the chisels make a clean enough hole or do you need to clean them up with a chisel before assembly?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Nice job and a real nice machine just think you could have got it done with a 12 dollar router bit...but it's always nice to buy new toys to play with 


========



TRN_Diesel said:


> My kids wanted a sandbox and it so happens the Canadian Home Workshop - April edition had a nice little project in it which required mortise and tenon joints.
> 
> I have to admit they sort of scare me and I have never attempted this type of rock solid joint. I thought why not practise on this project and if I am off a little it is no big deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Holy Mortiser batman! NICE! I have the bench top model and now I'm jealous! Great job on the sandbox. I am sure your little helper will enjoy it as much as he enjoyed helping build it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Kudos on the shop assistant, Dan.. I've enjoyed mine when he was young and *still* like getting him in my shop at 18!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good to see you back at it my friend, especially with the helper. Nice tool, I will consider that right after my band saw, planer and a few other items. Good going on the ear protection, great looking son!! Before long he will be posting his own projects!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

jmg1017 said:


> Nice score on the mortiser Dan. Extra points for having the kids to run interference for you while your wife was away....
> Do the chisels make a clean enough hole or do you need to clean them up with a chisel before assembly?


You need to clean themup a bit in the corners but they are preety much readyt o go. Mind you this was cedar I used so it may be different with harder woods.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Holy Mortiser batman! NICE! I have the bench top model and now I'm jealous! Great job on the sandbox. I am sure your little helper will enjoy it as much as he enjoyed helping build it.


I look at that as well but like the idea of having the X Y axis to help align.

As long as you reference the same face the machine is dead on for lining up the mortises Debbie.

How does your machine work? Does it make a lot of noise when you start it up? The drill bit (auger style) rubs on the square housing and I am wondering if this is normal? Does yours do this as well?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Kudos on the shop assistant, Dan.. I've enjoyed mine when he was young and *still* like getting him in my shop at 18!!


For sure Jim it is a treat to have him there but it slows up my work due to having to keep him busy and away from tools. I am teaching him shop safety by standing at the door when I start the TS up and he has to have the earpads and glasses on at all times.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Good to see you back at it my friend, especially with the helper. Nice tool, I will consider that right after my band saw, planer and a few other items. Good going on the ear protection, great looking son!! Before long he will be posting his own projects!!


Jerry my next tool will be the 3.5 hp router for the ts extension router table with a router lift I plan to purchase. I am leaning toward a cast iron one with a separate fence so I can still use the table saw at the same time. 

My last tool ( like that will ever happen) will be the band saw. But I am in love with the Laguna and need to save up big time.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I look at that as well but like the idea of having the X Y axis to help align.
> 
> As long as you reference the same face the machine is dead on for lining up the mortises Debbie.
> 
> How does your machine work? Does it make a lot of noise when you start it up? The drill bit (auger style) rubs on the square housing and I am wondering if this is normal? Does yours do this as well?


Savor that time together.. the projects can always wait but he'll only be exactly that old and behave exactly that way one day, one time.. besides, it's important to remember...

If time spent in the shop doesn't come out of your "life expectancy", time spent in your shop with your kids adds to it!!!

It don't get any better than that!!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Dan mine did have some chatter when I first got it. I have to go back and look in the manual, seems to me there was somthing in there I did to eliminate it. Can't recall at the moment. I only used it a couple of times and it worked fine, back when I was building the go-kart. Check your manual I am sure the answer is in there.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I would suggest dropping your bit to hang about 1/4 inch below the squaring chisel. This should eliminate the noise and excessive wear on the bits.

I love your new tool but I am old school. A mortis is not a mortis if it is not square. I also like the fence. Being able to hold your work securely and move in the x and y axis while doing it is a BIG plus. If it is like mine, once you set the X axis, I don't touch it. Makes alignment repeatable and takes all the set up and guesswork out of the equation.

Glad you are happy with your acquisition. Should provide years of service and add that special touch to ALL your projects. Not saying you won't ever use a nail or screw again but it is nice to do woodwork like they used to.

Did you consider doing the entire project with mortis and tenon? I find dowel pin alignment a pain and would have avoided it myself.

Thanks for all the pictures and allowing us to get a glimpse of your family. It will all be his one day. No time like the present to start learning safety and to work with your hands.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

timbertailor said:


> I would suggest dropping your bit to hang about 1/4 inch below the squaring chisel. This should eliminate the noise and excessive wear on the bits.
> 
> I love your new tool but I am old school. A mortis is not a mortis if it is not square. I also like the fence. Being able to hold your work securely and move in the x and y axis while doing it is a BIG plus. If it is like mine, once you set the X axis, I don't touch it. Makes alignment repeatable and takes all the set up and guesswork out of the equation.
> 
> ...


Thanks will try that this weekend. BUt dam the playoffs have started now.!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Mortise & Tenon joints all done and Spray table built*

Today in the shop I sanded the parts down and then glued up the front and back rails for the sandbox bases.

I had to run out and buy two more 36" pieces of 3/8 threaded rod at Princess Auto. Let me tell you walking into a place like that is sending a Vampire into a blood bank and asking him not to drink the blood. Started to walk around and picked up a few handy items along the way which I will post in another thread entitled "drill pump". Essentially you can suck the water out of the toilette using a drill attached to this thing. For $10 how can I guy go wrong.

Anyway I will be spraying this afternoon on my new adapted spray table. I have a cart I use for the thickness table and decided to purchase a lazy Susan so I can spin the piece around instead of walking around it with a spraying. Cost me all of $15.00 for everything because I used some scrap pieces of 5/8 MDF I had laying around the garage.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Sanbox Project Completed*

Here are some shots of the final stage of building this sandbox.

All I need now is some sand and I want to buy a water toy for the kids.

Will get a picture of them in the backyard playing on it.

This was a fun project to build and relatively easy. The mortise and tenon joints hold great and I certainly like having the skill set now in my tool box to use on future projects.

The sprayer saved me a lot of time as well and it certainly has been used and is paying for itself over time. Not to mention the nice finish you get when you spray with it. Sure would be nice to have a dedicated spray booth. Maybe in the new shop down the road if I move to an acreage with more more.


----------

